# A new applicator for CA glue - free too!



## mmayo (Dec 1, 2016)

I have tried blue towels and craft foam, but my new goto method uses the plastic bags from pen kits. I still use gloves to prevent stuck fingers and burns from CA glue. 

















I apply four coats of thin CA, 6 coats of Instabond Pen finish, flip the tube and apply 6 more coats of Instabond. I use accelerant lightly between all Instabond coats. It works for me, your mileage may vary. 






The result (after sanding, micro mesh and plastic polish) is usually a flawless, glossy finish.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 1, 2016)

I remember years ago people asking what they do with all those plastic bags from kit parts and someone suggested back then what you are doing. It caught on for awhile. I like to use the fingers of the nitrile gloves. Cut the fingers off and you have 5 applicators right away. Many ways to get it done.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 1, 2016)

Neither method has ever crossed my mind. I think I'll give it a try....


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 1, 2016)

Just make sure to not use the side with print if there is any. CA will take the ink and smear it on you blank....Been there, done it!


----------



## mmayo (Dec 2, 2016)

Luckily all bags for subcomponents in my pen kits are free of any writing. I change "bags" after each application of CA.


----------



## JimB (Dec 2, 2016)

The baggie method has been brought up before but it has been a while since anyone mentioned it. It's good you have brought it up again for the newer folks.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 2, 2016)

It's New to You! I got used to using Bounty Select-a Sheet paper towels, folded three times, using the back side. Then tried the baggies. Got CA on my fingers of the other hand, when removing the used baggie, and that was the end of that experiment. It's a matter of preference. Whatever works for you, is all that matters. For me, the towels are quicker, and more efficient. JMO!


----------

